# Ge washer issue



## wells7907 (Sep 9, 2020)

I have a GE gtw680bsj6ws. It was leaking when not on. I replaced the water intake valve. Leak stopped. We did a load. It filled and then drained with an error code of H2O supply without running a wash cycle. From what I can tell it is the water level pressure sensor. I cannot for the life of me figure out where it is or how to fix. We have a service date of the 15th but I would love to find this and fix it and save a few dollars. Anyone familiar with this model and how to repair?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Go to repairclinic.com, type in your model number, and view how to videos. Great site for diyers who want to save a buck. Hope you get it fixed and working soon wells. They also sell the parts you will need.


Like this one;


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Wells,

Here's what you need to do:

1. turn-off both the hot and cold inbound waterlines, unscrew the hoses and pull out the filer screens. Then take either a water hose or compressor and blow out all of the junk in the screens. If you just replaced the inlet valve, then it probably came w new screens...if not, clean out those too and make sure you put everything back just how it fit.

Try this and post back w the results...if you have a cut-off valve that feeds both your hot and cold water lines, you can turn off there too - remember to unplug unit before you do anything...tstex


----------

